# Net Weight When Selling Pollen?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I sell pollen in one pound honey jars that hold about 7 oz. of pollen. It settles in the jar quite a bit so I probably could get 8 oz. if I tapped it down and filled closer to the rim. I do have net weight in ounces and grams but I sell to resellers so my labels get inspected.

I don't dry the pollen at all. It stays in the freezer until delivered. I tell folks (should have a label) to keep it refrigerated or frozen. If it sits at room temperature for a couple weeks the flavor will get very strong.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Steve, I appreciate your response. It sounds like I'll be doing the same thing as you...freezing the pollen but not drying it. I'll probably bottle it as needed, but I assume I can put jars of unsold pollen back in in the freezer for a short time without problem. What's your experience with freezing pollen already packed in jars?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

They can be out of the freezer for some time with no effects. It's not immediately perishable like milk. It's just a long term thing. I freeze pollen in jars all the time. On warm market days, I keep them in a small cooler. I know some folks who dry their pollen. It's not hard, just make a wood frame with window screen and put on a thin layer of pollen. It doesn't take long to dry under a hot sun. Be aware that it only takes a few drops of rain to turn the whole thing to mush.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

GaSteve said:


> They can be out of the freezer for some time with no effects. It's not immediately perishable like milk. It's just a long term thing. I freeze pollen in jars all the time. On warm market days, I keep them in a small cooler. I know some folks who dry their pollen. It's not hard, just make a wood frame with window screen and put on a thin layer of pollen. It doesn't take long to dry under a hot sun. Be aware that it only takes a few drops of rain to turn the whole thing to mush.


Do you freeze the pollen in an open container/bag first to remove some moisture then jar it? I was wondering about the frozen pollen going in a jar, sealing the jar, and then if condensation would form inside the jar when removed from the freezer? Can it go straight from the trap (after inspecting) to the jar and then the sealed jar to the freezer?

What is the avg price of pollen an ounce now?


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

May I ask what pollen traps you all are using? 

I’ve seen bottom traps at Mann Lake and the top mounted one Sundance makes. I’m not a fan of having to lift the bottom box to install and remove the bottom trap and the top trap requires the bottom entrance to be closed which puts lots of bees in the air which can make inspections a little more stressful. What I was leaning towards was those plastic traps that are mounted to the front of the bottom entrance. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks all !


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I use the Sundance bottom traps and they do an excellent job. Once installed, the entrance is adjustable so the bees can bypass the trap without removing it. I've never used the top traps or any other.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

SWM said:


> I use the Sundance bottom traps and they do an excellent job. Once installed, the entrance is adjustable so the bees can bypass the trap without removing it. I've never used the top traps or any other.


How was your pollen? I’ve heard the pollen basket can get lots of dirt and debris in it with a bottom trap.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

BeeDuto said:


> How was your pollen? I’ve heard the pollen basket can get lots of dirt and debris in it with a bottom trap.


That my vary with the brand or age of the trap. I have an old Sundance trap I bought 30 years ago and it does allow quite a bit of debris. They've now been modified/upgraded to allow very little. Of course there is still some and there are several ways to remove it. You can slowly pour the pollen from one container to another in front of a small, slow moving fan. It will blow away the debris but not the pollen. I'm sure there are many other ways to clean it as well. Kelley offers a pollen cleaner which might be worth it depending on how much you have to clean. https://www.kelleybees.com/pollen-cleaner.html


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

SWM said:


> BeeDuto said:
> 
> 
> > How was your pollen? I’ve heard the pollen basket can get lots of dirt and debris in it with a bottom trap.
> ...


Makes sense the bottom ones would introduce more debris. Someone else told me they used a bottom one and wasn’t happy with the dirty pollen. She got the Sundance II top mounted trap and is very happy with it. It’s about $80 but looks well made.


----------

